# 4 people stabbed on Amtrak Train heading to Battle Creek MI



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Breaking News,no link AFAIK.
It happened around 6PM,suspect in custody.
Blood On The Tracks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

4 people stabbed on board Amtrak train in Michigan - CBS News


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

This world that we live in scares me to death. This is why I prep. It is about to hit the fan. Maybe I can't prepare for everything but I'm sure as hell going to try.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Not allowed to have guns on Amtrak. There are four people who wished they could have defended themselves.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

My daughter has ridden that train. 

Notice how nobody is bringing up the race of the stabber or victims. What does that tell you?

AJ


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A J said:


> My daughter has ridden that train. That track runs within 1 mile of my home!
> 
> Notice how nobody is bringing up the race of the stabber or victims. What does that tell you?
> 
> AJ


Look at the picture.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When the media ignores race and motive I'm inclined to think jihadist but who knows. If it was the DHS model terrorist that would be the lead news story.

As to this being anything other then a random act of idiotic violence I wouldn't speculate. SHTF isn't today, nor tomorrow, but no doubt someday.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Somebody ran off and forgot the gun. Prayers up;.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Try mental illness as an explanation instead of race or religion. It strikes me as more likely.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Get ready for more useless knife control laws!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

He's an Obama supporter.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> This world that we live in scares me to death. This is why I prep. It is about to hit the fan. Maybe I can't prepare for everything but I'm sure as hell going to try.


Rhetorical question that does not require a public answer: do you have YOUR pistol, YOUR CHL, and do YOU practice?

I hope you do, . . . and I encourage you to do so. It could make a difference.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Is a CPL good enough?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> Look at the picture.


That ONE picture, is the ONLY way that I could tell what race of the criminal was. If it were a White person do you think that they would have mentioned his race? I know this sounds like I am some kind of a paranoid racist to say that, but I have noticed over the years that when "journalists" fail to mention a person's race, it is because they are Black. For example there was a local news story about a guy who robbed a gas station and the description that they gave was a male, 6 ft tall, 190 lbs, black hair, and brown eyes. That's it. The next day the newspaper gave the same description and then a picture from the video camera. It was a Black guy, and I do mean BLACK. You could look at the picture and see what race he was, but they never came out and said so.

I think that what this story doesn't come out and say is that it was a Black man and I think the victims were White. I think that this is a trend that has been building for several years but is seldom covered by the news. The "knock out" game where Black young men attack mostly White victims to see if they can knock them out with one punch. Several people have been killed from this. Gangs in Chicago are attacking people in broad daylight, almost exclusively White People, along Michigan Avenue, where some of the most prestigious stores in Chicago are located. It seems to me that many Blacks have been targeting Whites for being White in increasing numbers that past 5 or 6 years, and little if anything is said to by the media.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We taking bets Black man?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Rhetorical question that does not require a public answer: do you have YOUR pistol, YOUR CHL, and do YOU practice?
> 
> I hope you do, . . . and I encourage you to do so. It could make a difference.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, and yes. Every week.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Keeps getting closer and closer to home. Lock and load and stay that way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Is a CPL good enough?


 Maybe not but one more layer of options


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Diver said:


> Try mental illness as an explanation instead of race or religion. It strikes me as more likely.


This!!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In cases of an individual going off the deep end you have to reserve judgement until the interrogation and investigation solidify a cause. Mental illness would be my first inclination as the responding Officer said he was saying things that didn't make any sense.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe not but one more layer of options


I'll add attitude.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Rhetorical question that does not require a public answer: do you have YOUR pistol, YOUR CHL, and do YOU practice?
> 
> I hope you do, . . . and I encourage you to do so. It could make a difference.
> 
> ...


I do have my pistol and I take my cwp class on Dec 15th. I don't get to practice as much as I wish I could but yes...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> This world that we live in scares me to death. This is why I prep. It is about to hit the fan. Maybe I can't prepare for everything but I'm sure as hell going to try.


And so it is said of many heroes..........That they tried and succeeded.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are killed by a mentally ill person you are just as dead. Our country many years back made it almost impossible to take a mentally ill person off the streets. This is why so many end up in prisons. We are forced to live with this . Mentally ill people need help and should get it. Just as the public should be protected. 
Mentally ill people can be easily influenced by others and or events in the media. 
The point was that if this is a Black male the press will not say the words until they can not longer avoid it. But if it was a white male it would have been front page news.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I really wonder if it won't be more like this for awhile. Just increasing violence and killings. A slow burn thing until next summer....?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I do have my pistol and I take my cwp class on Dec 15th. I don't get to practice as much as I wish I could but yes...


Awesome! Every woman needs to have a gun. Hell two guns! No woman should ever be abused, EVER!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Considering the guy was actively stabbing people on board of a train, it's kind of odd they simply used a taser...in light of recent evidents I'm wondering if police now are more concerned that pulling the trigger now could spell and end to their career.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmmm. Black suspect. I wonder what color his victims were? Oh, that's right...

NOBODY GIVES A SHIT since it was black on white...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If you are killed by a mentally ill person you are just as dead. Our country many years back made it almost impossible to take a mentally ill person off the streets. This is why so many end up in prisons. We are forced to live with this . Mentally ill people need help and should get it. Just as the public should be protected.
> Mentally ill people can be easily influenced by others and or events in the media.
> The point was that if this is a Black male the press will not say the words until they can not longer avoid it. But if it was a white male it would have been front page news.


It wasn't our country Smitty. It was the liberals with their hugs and balloons for everybody philosophy. Personally, I would like to see every damn one of them have their faces nailed with a railroad spike, to the next tree they hug...

Decades of Liberal, Free Love Agenda at its best.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> Considering the guy was actively stabbing people on board of a train, it's kind of odd they simply used a taser...in light of recent evidents I'm wondering if police now are more concerned that pulling the trigger now could spell and end to their career.


Actually, I would say they did the right thing. They are supposed to arrest, not kill, suspects if that is possible. They did so in this case and that is excellent work on their part, not just a reaction to latest events elsewhere. The other good news about the arrest is there is hope to find out what this was all about eventually. Was the guys nuts? a terrorist? something else? If he were dead we'd probably never know.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Another Wacko that was a good guy and wouldn't hurt anybody according to his parents.
He thought the people on the train were out to hurt them.

His parents also reported that he wasn't right after getting out of the Army.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bail set at $1 million in Amtrak stabbings


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Another Wacko that was a good guy and wouldn't hurt anybody according to his parents.
> He thought the people on the train were out to hurt them.
> 
> His parents also reported that he wasn't right after getting out of the Army.


Gets old, doesn't it?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Forget about religion, mental illness or what ever the reason. If you could carry on Amtrak would the victim total have been less? Just saying.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good on the cops...he was black. Deadly force was CLEARLY authorized, but they tazed him to subdue him instead of dropping him like 3rd period french. 

I would of killed him deader than a door nail. 

The libs can now say, why did they have to taze him? He was defensless.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, isn't it obvious! It is time for knife background checks. Micky Bloomberg needs to step up to a leadership role on this issue. No more kidding. If you don't carry when you go out, you're flirting with trouble.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have already been asked to show I.D. to look at a knife. Not even buy. I asked to look and before they handed it to me I had to get the license out.

I predict a slow and steady progression into more and more restrictive laws. First it will be one thing. Soon after a little further push. And so on.

The knives seem to be coming out more and more in the last few years. I recall the knife attack in China. That was an unbelievable amount of deaths for a few people with knives. Add to that more beheadings. The school knife attack. The beheading in Oklahoma. The Axe in New York. Nothing but bad news lately.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Well, isn't it obvious! It is time for knife background checks. Micky Bloomberg needs to step up to a leadership role on this issue. No more kidding. If you don't carry when you go out, you're flirting with trouble.


We have laws on the books here in NJ making it illegal to carry a knife.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I really think the press and the political aim in this country currently is to seriously start an all out race war. It's getting closer with EVERY STORY covering WHITE cops doing ANYTHING to a innocent puppy hugging black person.

What you NEVER EVER EVER see is a the black cops beating the shit out of or wrongly killing white folk...trust me it happens just as often as the other way around.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Bad things happen to all types of people every day. How many people are killed every single day. Where is the national outcry for these people. You would think some of these people were Jesus the way its on the news every damn minute.


----------

